# Sonden in Blutbahn



## ZeroKool1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

k.A. warum mir die Frage duch den Kopf geschossen ist.

Wenn bspw. Prozessoren immer kleiner gebaut werden, könnte oder müsste es doch irgendwann möglich sein, mini-Sonden (z.B. per Spritze) in Blutbahnen zu jagen um dort z.B. Krankheiten aufzuspüren und / oder zu bekämpfen (duch Laser oder whatever).

Kenne mich rein gar nicht auf dem Gebiet aus, aber vll könnte mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, ob es sowas schon gibt doer ob es in Planung ist

Gruß

Max


----------



## Memphys (17. Juni 2011)

Wie stellst du dir denn den Antrieb vor? Stromerzeugung? Erkennung der Krankheit?

Ich denke, das sich da in näherer Zukunft (<2030) nichts realisieren lassen wird, zumindest nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (17. Juni 2011)

wireless strom, bewegen per Magnet ? k.A. .. vll nicht direkt krankheiten erkennen, aber bekämpfen - per MRT lässt sich ja feststellen, wo sich das problem befindet - is ja nur ne spinnerei, aber vor einigen jahren haben wir ja auch nicht gedacht, dass wir die schallgeschwindigkeit brechen oder zum mond fliegen können


----------



## dr_breen (17. Juni 2011)

Ich denke es ist einfacher (und in naher Zukunft auch realistischer), dass man mit Gentechnik veränderte Mikroorganismen zur Krankheitsbekämpfung einsetzt. Die Nanotechnologie steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und niemand weiß, wie Menschen und Tiere auf den Einsatz im Körper reagieren.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (17. Juni 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist einfacher (und in naher Zukunft auch realistischer), dass man mit Gentechnik veränderte Mikroorganismen zur Krankheitsbekämpfung einsetzt. Die Nanotechnologie steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und niemand weiß, wie Menschen und Tiere auf den Einsatz im Körper reagieren.



aber wird nanotechnologie nicht teilweise schon in sonnencremes verwendet ? aber ich glaube ich habe auch gehört, dass die entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden müssen.

Mikroorganismen, sind das dann "Fresszellen" oder was kann man sich darunter vorstellen ?


----------



## Memphys (17. Juni 2011)

Mehr wie Antikörper die zB. auf Krebszellen oder AIDS künstlich angepasst wurden.

Zum Antrieb - wireless Strom? In deinem Körper ? ^^


----------



## dr_breen (17. Juni 2011)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> aber wird nanotechnologie nicht teilweise schon in sonnencremes verwendet ? aber ich glaube ich habe auch gehört, dass die entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden müssen.
> 
> Mikroorganismen, sind das dann "Fresszellen" oder was kann man sich darunter vorstellen ?



Vorerst werden gentechnisch veränderte Mikroorganismen genutzt um außerhalb des Körpers überlebenswichtige Wirkstoffe zu synthetisieren (z.B. Humaninsulin). Fresszellen machen afaik keinen Sinn, weil:

1. Die Leukozyten den Job genauso gut erledigen können.
2. Die gentechnisch hergestellten Zellen von Immunsystem als Eindringlinge erkannt werden.
3. Die Anbindung der gentechnisch hergestellten Zellen an die lernfähige Steuerung fehlt.

Das was sich viele wünschen sind Nanomaschinen, die komplexe chirurgische Eingriffe überflüssig machen ( z.B. Zersetzung von Tumorgewebe nahe des Stammhirns). Aber wozu sollten wir etwas komplett neu entwickeln, wenn die Natur uns die Möglichkeit gibt dasselbe durch Modifikationen von bestehenden Zellen zu erreichen?


----------



## Hansaplast (17. Juni 2011)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> ... müsste es doch irgendwann möglich sein, mini-Sonden (z.B. per Spritze) in Blutbahnen zu jagen um dort z.B. Krankheiten aufzuspüren und / oder zu bekämpfen (duch Laser oder whatever).



Der Film "Die fantastische Reise" (fantastic voyage) von 1966 handelt von einem verkleinerten U-Boot,
das einem angeschossenen Politiker injiziert wird, um ihn mit einem Laser zu operieren.
YouTube - ‪Trailer, Fantastic Voyage,1966‬‏


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2011)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> k.A. warum mir die Frage duch den Kopf geschossen ist.
> 
> ...



Die Frage wurde am Anfang dieses Threads bereits angesprochen.
Die Antwort: Unmöglich, nur in Science Fiction ein Thema. Maschienen, die im Blut opperieren könnten, sind quasi unmöglich mit den derzeitigen Methoden der Miniaturisierung und gänzlich unmöglich ist die mechanische Erkennung und Interaktion mit Krankheitserregern. Wir reden hier von Aktionen, die sich in der Größenordnung einzelner Makromoleküle abspielen, also in der Größenordnung von Einzelteilen einer Nanomaschiene. Das wäre in etwas so, als wenn du für den Zusammenbau eines Computers einen Bagger verwenden würdest - etwas grob (und das kommt von jemandem, der eine Wasserpumpenzange als Computerwerkzeug klassifiziert  ). Und eine Sonde müsste auch noch die nötige Steuerung implementieren. Im Baggervergleich wäre dann, bei maximaler Miniaturisierung, die mit Transistoren denkbar ist, in etwa die Technik des Zuse Z1 (mit der Laubsäge ausgesägte Plättchen in einem mechanischen Rechenwerk) passen - bzw. eben nicht, weil schon allein die Schaltungen zur Umgebungserkennung größer wären, als die ganze Maschiene sein dürfte, von Steuerung und Aktuatoren mal ganz zu schweigen.




ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> aber wird nanotechnologie nicht teilweise schon in sonnencremes verwendet ?



Nano ist nur eine Größenangabe und Nano-Technologie kann vieles meinen. In Sonnencremes (und vielen anderen Produkten) gibt es Nanopartikel, also einfach nur feine Klumpen. Im Vergleich zu unserem Bagger wäre ein Baggergroßer Steinquader ein gute Äquivalent.




dr_breen schrieb:


> Vorerst werden gentechnisch veränderte Mikroorganismen genutzt um außerhalb des Körpers überlebenswichtige Wirkstoffe zu synthetisieren (z.B. Humaninsulin). Fresszellen machen afaik keinen Sinn, weil:
> 
> 1. Die Leukozyten den Job genauso gut erledigen können.
> 2. Die gentechnisch hergestellten Zellen von Immunsystem als Eindringlinge erkannt werden.
> 3. Die Anbindung der gentechnisch hergestellten Zellen an die lernfähige Steuerung fehlt.



Es sollte gentechnisch möglich sein (wird aber in der praxisnahen Umsetzung sicherlich noch eine Weile dauern), Leukocyten zu replizieren, die nicht als Fremdkörper erkannt werden. Die wären für AIDS-Kranke afaik ein echter Segen.
Eine "Anbindung" ist sowieso nicht gegeben, die Zellen reagieren von Natur aus autonom. (nur sind Leukocyten ohne Antikörper genau deswegen ziemlich nutzlos für die Krankheitsbekämpfung)

Aber das ist alles schon keine Nanotechnologie mehr, sondern Biogenetik/-medizin.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Juni 2011)

Noch nicht Nano, aber immerhin Micro:
Micro-U-Boot mit Schraubenantrieb (Schraubendurchmesser 600µm) - technischer Stand der Jahrtausendwende.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für größere Adern durchaus geeignet.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (18. Juni 2011)

Hansaplast schrieb:


> Der Film "Die fantastische Reise" (fantastic voyage) von 1966 handelt von einem verkleinerten U-Boot,
> das einem angeschossenen Politiker injiziert wird, um ihn mit einem Laser zu operieren.
> YouTube - ‪Trailer, Fantastic Voyage,1966‬‏



Ja genau, das muss es gewesen sein, was mich auf das Thema gebracht hat - wird wohl im Unterbewusstsein rumgespukt haben 

Wie kann ich mir eigentlich den Einsatz von solchen Mikroorganismen vorstellen - schließlich sind diese doch nicht steuerbar ? Können diese so gezüchtet werden, dass z.B. dann nur krebsbefallene Zellen als "Feind" definiert werden ?

Ansonsten ist das ganze doch fast gleichbedeutetnd mit einer Chemo wo alle Zellen angegriffen werden


----------



## OctoCore (18. Juni 2011)

Die Schwierigkeit ist wohl, das Erkennungsprogramm umzudrehen. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt stürzen sie sich ja auf alles, was nicht die richtige bzw. keine Kennung hat. Praktisch ein White-List-Verfahren. Was nicht auf der Liste steht, wird eliminiert. Idealerweise sollten sie aber genau umgekehrt arbeiten, um bestimmte Ziele anzugreifen - black list also. Krebszellen sind ein besonderer Problemfall. Schließlich sind das ja (wenn auch außer Kontrolle geratene) körpereigene Zellen. Wie bekommt man die auf die schwarze Liste? Dazu müsste man sie irgendwie markieren oder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal herausarbeiten, das andere Zellen nicht haben.


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit ist wohl, das Erkennungsprogramm umzudrehen. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt stürzen sie sich ja auf alles, was nicht die richtige bzw. keine Kennung hat. Praktisch ein White-List-Verfahren. Was nicht auf der Liste steht, wird eliminiert. Idealerweise sollten sie aber genau umgekehrt arbeiten, um bestimmte Ziele anzugreifen - black list also. Krebszellen sind ein besonderer Problemfall. Schließlich sind das ja (wenn auch außer Kontrolle geratene) körpereigene Zellen. Wie bekommt man die auf die schwarze Liste? Dazu müsste man sie irgendwie markieren oder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal herausarbeiten, das andere Zellen nicht haben.



Das ist einfacher als man denkt. Mutierten Zellen (also auch Krebszellen) fehlen die Genabschnitte, die für die kontrollierte Teilung/Reparatur beschägter DNA-Abschnitte verantwortlich sind. Man könnte jetzt (vereinfacht gesagt) die Mikororganismen darauf "programmieren" das Erbgut der Zellen zu scannen und bei mutierten Zellen den Zelltod (Selbstmord der Zelle) auslösen. Mit heutigen Möglichkeiten ist sowas schon möglich. 
Allerdings ist es einfacher, Viren in die betroffenen Bereiche das Körper (Lunge, Darm) zu injizieren, die dann das fehlende Stück DNA wieder in die mutierten Zellen einbauen, woraufhin diese sich selber zerstören, da die zelleigenen Kontrollmechanismen feststellen, dass die mutierte DNA nicht mehr zu reparieren ist.


----------



## dr_breen (18. Juni 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt (vereinfacht gesagt) die Mikororganismen darauf "programmieren" das Erbgut der Zellen zu scannen und bei mutierten Zellen den Zelltod (Selbstmord der Zelle) auslösen. Mit heutigen Möglichkeiten ist sowas schon möglich.


 
Kannst du mir erklären wie man _Negativ_tests an der DNS von lebenden Zellen durch Mikroorganismen durchführt?


----------



## empty (18. Juni 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären wie man _Negativ_tests an der DNS von lebenden Zellen durch Mikroorganismen durchführt?


 
Abgesehen von den Körpereigenen? Ich meine der Menschliche Organismus mach das die ganze Zeit. Okazaki-Fragmente (also primer ersatz) oder P-bodys usw...
Krebs entsteht erst dann wenn genau die Negativtests nicht mehr greifen.

Abgesehen davon zytotoxische T-Zellen töten genau die Zellen ab die von den Nachbarzellen signalisiert werden. Ich bin kein Biologe aber etwa so funktioniert das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Noch nicht Nano, aber immerhin Micro:
> Micro-U-Boot mit Schraubenantrieb (Schraubendurchmesser 600µm) - technischer Stand der Jahrtausendwende.
> 
> 
> ...



Iirc kein "U-Boot", sondern ein hydrodynamisch geformtes Objekt mit einer durch Induktion antreibbaren Schraube am Ende.
Keine Steuerungmechanismen.
Keine Sensoren
Keine Steuerungslogik.
Keine Manipulatoren.
Keine Transprotkapazität

afaik weiterhin das kleinste seiner Art 





ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir eigentlich den Einsatz von solchen Mikroorganismen vorstellen - schließlich sind diese doch nicht steuerbar ? Können diese so gezüchtet werden, dass z.B. dann nur krebsbefallene Zellen als "Feind" definiert werden ?



Können: Nein.
Könnten: ?

Letztlich liefe es darauf, über einen selbst erstellten () Gencode Immunzellen zu züchten, die besser sind als das, was die Natur in den letzten 3 Milliarden Jahren hinbekommen hat.
Ich würde mit einer praktischen Umsetzung nicht in diesem Monat rechnen...




moe schrieb:


> Das ist einfacher als man denkt. Mutierten Zellen (also auch Krebszellen) fehlen die Genabschnitte, die für die kontrollierte Teilung/Reparatur beschägter DNA-Abschnitte verantwortlich sind. Man könnte jetzt (vereinfacht gesagt) die Mikororganismen darauf "programmieren" das Erbgut der Zellen zu scannen



Wenn man so vereinfacht, ist es in der Tat einfacher, als man denkt.
In der Realität musst du aber leider sagen, wie du "scannst" - und Submolekulärestrukturen tief in einer Zelle sind mit allen mir bekannten physikalisch/chemischen Verfahren nicht identifizierbar.




empty schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon zytotoxische T-Zellen töten genau die Zellen ab die von den Nachbarzellen signalisiert werden. Ich bin kein Biologe aber etwa so funktioniert das.


 
Es gibt auch zellinterne Auslöser.


----------



## moe (19. Juni 2011)

@dr_breen: Im Prinzip sind das gar keine Mikroorganismen, sondern nur Proteinkomplexe. 
Für solche Negativtests könnte man z.b. das körpereigene Protein P53 benutzen, indem man es im Reagenzglas vervielfacht und in die mutierten Zellen injiiziert, bei welchen meist genau dieser Genabschnitt beschädigt ist. P53 erkennt Gendefekte bei der Zellteilung und hält diese an, damit der kaputte Abschnitt repariert werden kann.

Im Prinzip ist es das, was empty erklärt hat, nur mit einem Beispiel vereinfacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2011)

"in die Zellen injizieren" - und wie?
Um etwas in ne Zelle zu injizieren, platziert man die am besten unterm Mikroskop. Ein nicht steuerbares Objekt in der Blutbahn könnte es etwas schwierig finden, auf diese Art ganze Organe nach Krebszellen zu durchsuchen, zumal die gerade die größeren Blutgefäße nun wirklich nicht oft in der Nähe selbiger liegen werden.


----------



## moe (20. Juni 2011)

Musst du auf der Phrase jetzt rumreiten?
Mit ein bisschen überlegen sollte man doch von selber drauf kommen, dass das Protein nur in den "Zellhaufen" injiiziert wird, nicht in jede einzelne Zelle. Das verteilt sich schon von alleine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

Ich reite nicht auf jeder Phrase rum, ich versuche das Prinzip zu verstehen. Ein komplexes Protein in eine Zelle zu bekommen ist eine verdammt schwere, oft unmögliche Aufgabe. Und du musst es sogar bis in den Zellkern bringen. Wenn man dafür eine Lösung hat, würde ich gern meine Wissenslücke auf dem Bereich schließen - aber spontan konnte ich keine Spur finden, die mich zu mehr Informationen bringen würde.


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2011)

Ach so.
Eine recht effektive Möglichkeit ist die Elektroperforation. Dabei wird das Protein in den Zellhaufen gespritzt und die entsprechenden Stellen des Körpers dann unter Strom gesetzt. Dadurch werden die Zellmembranen (auch die des Zellkerns) durchlässig und das Protein kann sich verteilen.
Es gibt noch andere Methoden, wie z.b. mit Proteinen/DNA/Wirkstoff beschichtete Goldkügelchen in die Zellen zu schießen. Da wird allerdings mehr zerstört, als geholfen.

Viel effektiver und weiter verbreitet ist aber die Benutzung von Viren, wobei allerdings der Erbgut-Abschnitt des Proteins in das Virengenom eingebaut werden muss, welcher natürlich vorher unschädlich gemacht wurde. Viren vermehren sich dadurch, dass sie ihre DNA in die Wirtszelle einbringen oder in die Wirts-DNA einbauen, welche bei der Zellteilung des Wirts dann ebenfalls abgelesen wird, sprich das Merkmal, was auf dem DNA-Abschnitt gespeichert ist, wird ausgeprägt; in diesem Fall das P53 Protein.
Die Membran des Zellkerns ist übrigens "grobmaschiger" als die der Zelle, weshalb es kein Problem für den "fremden" DNA-Abschnitt darstellt, in den Zellkern zu gelangen.

Viren (und Proteine übrigens auch) verteilen sich ebenfalls über Blut- und Lymphbahnen und gelangen auch so zu den betroffenen Zellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Das man die elektrischen Verfahren sicher am lebenden Körper einsetzen kann, wusste ich noch nicht. Dachte, das wäre nur ein Fall für Zellkulturen. *gelernt*
Das müsste ja eigentlich auch wesentlich direktere Verfahren zulassen, z.B. könnte man gezielt Farbstoffe, die extern via Laser angeregt werden (und z.B. zu zeitweilig wirkenden Giftstoffen zerfallen) einschleusen.

Buckshot ist jedenfalls nicht für komplexe Organismen geeignet, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Das kann man nehmen, wenn man in eine große Menge von Keimzellen was einschleusen will.

Wie es bei den Viren mit praktischer Anwendung aussieht, weiß ich nicht. In der Forschung sind Phagen Standardwerkzeug, aber ich dachte, medikamentöse Anwendung wäre bis auf weiteres zu riskant - man kann ja weder genau steuern, wo das Fragment eingefügt wird (und was es dabei ggf. zerstört), noch bekommt man es zuverlässig wieder entfernt. (was wohl gerade bei einer Sequenz, die ein der Dedektion dienendes Protein codiert, das nur kurz benötigt wird, arg unpraktisch wäre)


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2011)

> Das man die elektrischen Verfahren sicher am lebenden Körper einsetzen  kann, wusste ich noch nicht. Dachte, das wäre nur ein Fall für  Zellkulturen. *gelernt*
> Das müsste ja eigentlich auch wesentlich direktere Verfahren zulassen,  z.B. könnte man gezielt Farbstoffe, die extern via Laser angeregt werden  (und z.B. zu zeitweilig wirkenden Giftstoffen zerfallen) einschleusen.



Das würde aber nur knapp unter der Haut funktionieren, viel tiefer kommt ein Laser meines Wissens nicht, ohne Schäden zu hinterlassen.



> Wie es bei den Viren mit praktischer Anwendung aussieht, weiß ich nicht.  In der Forschung sind Phagen Standardwerkzeug, aber ich dachte,  medikamentöse Anwendung wäre bis auf weiteres zu riskant - man kann ja  weder genau steuern, wo das Fragment eingefügt wird (und was es dabei  ggf. zerstört), noch bekommt man es zuverlässig wieder entfernt. (was  wohl gerade bei einer Sequenz, die ein der Dedektion dienendes Protein  codiert, das nur kurz benötigt wird, arg unpraktisch wäre)



Zu Anwendung freigegeben ist dieses Methode noch nicht, jedoch sehr vielversprechend und es wird intensiv dran geforscht. Behandelt werden damit bisher nur austherapierte Menschen (natürlich freiwillig und auf Versuchsbasis), d.h. Menschen, denen mit keiner Therapie mehr geholfen werden kann und die in naher Zukunft sterben müssen.
Bisher wurde auch nur daran geforscht, fehlende menschliche DNA-Stücke wieder in das Genom einzufügen, neue DNA-Abschnitte kann man zum Glück noch nicht herstellen. Dabei ist es unwichtig, wo das Fragment eingesetzt wird, es wird ja als ganzes eingesetzt. Ob es bei der DNA-Replikation jetzt an 345. oder 6012. Stelle abgelesen wird, ist egal. 
Diese Art der Therapie dient eigentlich hauptsächlich dazu, die regulativen/reparierenden Proteine bei Krebspatienten wieder herzustellen, weshalb man die Abschnitte auch nicht mehr entfernen muss. Wo der DNA-Abschnitt jedoch eingefügt wird (und welcher Genabschnitt dabei evtl. beschädigt wird) obliegt noch dem Phagen. Bei Krebszellen führt dies sowieso meist dazu, dass der Zelltod ausgelöst wird, da die DNA der mutierten Zellen mit fehlenden regulativen/reaprierenden Proteinen weiter mutiert, andernfalls wird die DNA dann repariert.

Was du auch wissen solltest ist, dass der komplette DNA-Strang nur bei der Zellteilung abgelesen wird, d.h. bei den meisten Zellen, die den neuen Abschnitt abbekommen wird das Genprodukt (z.b. ein Protein) nur einmal ausgeprägt. Einzelne Teile der DNA können trotzdem bei Bedarf abgelesen werden. Krebszellen teilen sich ungehemmt, weshalb sich diese Methode gut zu Behandlung von Krebs eignet.


----------



## bohser123 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ein Zitat von OctoCore: 
"Noch nicht Nano, aber immerhin Micro:
Micro-U-Boot mit Schraubenantrieb (Schraubendurchmesser 600µm) - technischer Stand der Jahrtausendwende.Sonden in Blutbahn-uboot.jpg
Für größere Adern durchaus geeignet."

Frage an dich: Woher hast du diese Info und dieses Photo?

Besten Dank für eine Antwort, falls du antworten solltest..


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Oktober 2014)

Warum gräbst du einen 2 1/2 jahre alten Thread aus?


----------



## Icedaft (31. Oktober 2014)

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.weltbildung.com/main-fotos/mikro-submarine.jpg

Die Zukunft beginnt - mit Chirurgie- und Mikrorobotern in der Medizin

Mikro-U-Boot taucht im Körper - Nachrichten DIE WELT - DIE WELT


----------



## Hänschen (31. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schon alles in der Erforschung ... dummerweise gibt es das Klassen-Problem, das heisst zuerst kriegt die Elite der Menschheit diese Wundermedizin ...


----------

